# I'm new, and wondering if I have DP...



## superfreak (Dec 30, 2007)

This started happening a few years ago. It came and went every few months, but never happened as often as it does now (maybe because I'm under alot of stress). What happens is, out of nowhere, I won't understand who I am or who anyone else is. I feel like I don't exist. When I look in the mirror, it's as if I've never seen myself before. It scares me and I feel like I'm going crazy.

The only thing is, it comes without the 'being out of your body' feeling. I feel like I'm dreaming, but nothing weird happens. Like people say they feel all 'foggy' and everything. I don't feel that.

Would that be considered DP? I've looked up everything I can, and if that's not DP, then I'm convinced that I'm just loosing my mind.


----------



## superfreak (Dec 30, 2007)

bump. someone please reply? this is really scaring me...


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

One can have symptoms of Depersonalization and Derealization separately, and it sounds very much like you're having bouts of the former. If the symptoms were not drug induced, then stress is a very valid reason as to why this might be hitting you now more than before.

I know we all say that we are, because it's exactly how we think it might feel, but you're not losing your mind. None of us are. The very thought that we _might be_ assures psychiatrists and psychologists that we're not, as people who are _actually_ going crazy aren't aware. They continue to think that everything is normal as their mental state decays.

Consider making an appointment with a psychiatrist or psychologist who specializes in stress or anxiety based disorders. Hopefully, you'll find great assistance there and be able to recover quickly.


----------

